# Brewing a saison for noobs



## nosco (15/11/15)

Home brewing has been my education in beer. Before i started brewing i had not even heard of a saison (plus a shit load of other beer styles). If the brewing wasnt enough to keep me broke i try to try as many different styles as i can which isnt that many compared to alot of people on here. So far i havnt liked saisons.
I think its because its always described as a "refreshing summer" beer. Drinking camambert cheese mold is not my idea of refreshing. Im talking Dupont for eg. I didnt hate it but i wouldnt drink more than one at a time.
I had a La Sirene Wild Saison last night and really liked it. It is more what i would expect (without really knowing) a Belgian pale ale to be like. Only a hint of funk but a nice spicey, tart flavour to it. I thought maybe it was getting a bit old but the "enjoy before" date was november 2016. Is this a typical saison?

I have a ferm fridge but my garage brewery still gets hot so im all for a warm temp brew. I might develop a taste for the funk but in the mean time any tips on how to brew a saison with less funk/cheese mold? Temps, yeast, ingredients? 

I'd like to do a Belgian blonde and a pale ale soon too just to dip my toe but thats another thread.


----------



## Reman (15/11/15)

I don't think all saisons are made equal, I've had some really crap ones. I agree that the La Sirene is a fantastic example, it just tastes...right.

There are lots of different yeasts to try with Belgians and there is the various Brett's to try, then there's the world of souring. Probably as many variations as in the whole beer world itself!

Have fun!


----------



## Blind Dog (15/11/15)

You might just find that the la sirene standard version is a better representation of a saison than the imported bottles of DuPont et al you occasionally find over here after a long boat voyage. Ive found them (the imported bottles) fairly dull and lifeless and at the price charged a big disappointment.

If you come across la sirene' wild saison, I'd recommend trying it. It does up the funk element over the standard, but it's fairly subtle and really well done (IMO)


----------



## Reman (15/11/15)

Blind Dog said:


> If you come across la sirene' wild saison, I'd recommend trying it. It does up the funk element over the standard, but it's fairly subtle and really well done (IMO)


Do you reckon it would be possible to reculture from the bottle? I've only had one bottle, which was the Wild, but I couldn't remember if it had any dregs. Might have to get another...for research


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/11/15)

I found the La Sirene Wild Saison nicer than the standard version. The best I've tried and believe its because its made here its not compromised by transport. I was really impressed its made in Melbourne.
I've jumped in to Saisons total noob like. I've got three on the go. I'm just wondering that they may need some decent bottle conditioning time. I don't think its going to be a keg and drink soon kinda thing. Different yeast for each one. This latest one I used White labs WLP568. Stir plated for 5 hours. I did not at all like the smell of this yeast I hope its not bad. Its brewed crazy. The 1/3rd head space of the fermenter filled with krausen in 18 hours and near brewed out in 2 days.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/11/15)

Reman said:


> Do you reckon it would be possible to reculture from the bottle? I've only had one bottle, which was the Wild, but I couldn't remember if it had any dregs. Might have to get another...for research


The first Saison I made was cultured from the dregs of 3 bottles. 1 X Wild Saison. 1 X Standard Saison and 1 X Wolf Of The Willows Saison. I cultured it up enough for a 20lt brew it all worked but tastes fairly strong and funky. Its in a keg uncarbonated yet. The whole time I'm wondering if your getting their brewing yeast or a different yeast they use to bottle condition.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (15/11/15)

Hi nosco,
It's a fantastic style and has a broad range of flavour that's for sure. 
An easy and good introduction to brewing a Saison would be quite easy, even a simple kit and kilo plus a Danstar belle Saison yeast goes well.
Anything pilsner or wheat malt based: Coopers Canadian blonde, Thomas Coopers wheat kit or even the original series lager for $11 from the supermarket and 500g light dry malt, made to 23L with Belle Saison fermented between 20 and 30C will make a nice drop to get a feel for brewing it.
Are you kit or grain based?
Check out the Australian armature brewing BJCP guidelines, often it has comments on ingredients used


----------



## nosco (15/11/15)

Im grain based. I have plenty of pilsner and wheat 20-30c is a pretty broad range. Which side of the spectrum would give less funk for a starters beer? Or doesnt it work like that.....


----------



## indica86 (15/11/15)

It is ALL about the yeast.
Belle Saison when brewed warm can really turn the funk on, but it is good.
Mangrove Jacks Belgian Ale is a lot more subtle.
I used a Yeast Bay Saison Blend that was nice.
Wyeast 3725 Biere De Garde is a lovely yeast for a mellow beer. It attenuates well and in that last one I brewed left a slightly citrus like flavour. I bottled a beer today that used it, went from 1071 to 1005.
Made a very simple one today, 3.5kg Pale, 30g roasted and 25g of PoR FWH for 60 minutes.
I 'll throw that in the fermenter tomorrow and leave it on the desk in the brewery so it can do whatever it wants.

Simple malt bill, bittering hops and some good yeast is the way to go.


----------



## manticle (15/11/15)

Go 3711, start around 20 and let it rise to 24-25.

Some fresh hallertauer mittelfruh or tettnanger to around 30-35 ibu with a small hit late (around 10 mins left in the boil). 75:25 pils:wheat, anywhere from 1035 for a low alc sessionable to 1050-1070 for something with a kick (remember it will go to 1006 and maybe lower).


----------



## jyo (15/11/15)

My thoughts too, Manticle. 75-25 pils-wheat,(a handful of biscuit is also good) and noble hops all the way. 3711 fermented cool produces mild peppery flavours and aromatics and some slight fruity funk in the background. It's my preferred saison yeast. I see on here some brewers push 3711 into the 30's and then wonder why it tastes a bit shit house. I didn't really think much of the Belle Saison yeast, the Mangrove is a better dried option in my opinion.


----------



## contrarian (15/11/15)

I've made a few saisons using wyeast 3726 and find it a great yeast. I've pushed the temp up to the high 20's and got a decent amount of funk but I'm sure this could be reduced by using a lower temperature.

It's a great beer for summer drinking. Mash low and make sure it is nice and dry. Let the yeast deliver the flavour and ferment at ambient. If you don't love it there's plenty about that will!


----------



## Vini2ton (15/11/15)

I wonder why Dan's has no examples of saisons? I too am curious as to actual flavour and experience of said beer. Purvis here we go.


----------



## nosco (15/11/15)

I have my MD motor ready to hook up to my mill then the brewery is fully functional. I have all the ingredients i need just need the yeast and maybe some fresh noble hops.

Will ambient be ok for ferm? Im thinking about Melbouren over night temps. Do I run the risk of stalling if over night temps get to cool? Ill probably use the firm fridge for first attempt. This time of year sounds like the best for ambient though.

Great info thanks all.


----------



## manticle (15/11/15)

Belgian saison can stall if it gets too cool. 3711 is less sensitive. Personally I prefer to start either around 20 before letting ambient temps take hold. 3724 is for january/february.


----------



## super_simian (15/11/15)

Vini2ton said:


> I wonder why Dan's has no examples of saisons? I too am curious as to actual flavour and experience of said beer. Purvis here we go.


Dan's actually have examples from Birra Del Borgo and St Feuillien fairly often. So...yeah.


----------



## Batz (16/11/15)

https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_776107/st-feuillien-saison-ale-750ml?orgSearchTerm=saison

Not a bad Farmhouse Saison, started my love of the style.


----------



## crowmanz (16/11/15)

I pushed the Mangrove Jacks yeast M27 up to 30 degrees, I think I cubed it and pitched in the low 20's then ramped up. Didn't have much, if any, funkiness, it did have peppery notes. It was a dry, refreshing beer. I plan to run one at ambient temps soon to be ready for summer.


----------



## sponge (16/11/15)

As per manticle's suggestion, you can't go wrong with 3711.

Very easy to work with unlike 3724 and have used it anywhere between 20-30'C with delicious results every time.

50/50 wheat and pils, bittered to 18IBUs. Awesome summer quaffer and grain to brain in a week.

3726 is another delicious yeast if you can get your hands on it as it's a seasonal one from wyeast.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/11/15)

Batz said:


> https://www.danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_776107/st-feuillien-saison-ale-750ml?orgSearchTerm=saison
> 
> Not a bad Farmhouse Saison, started my love of the style.


Were do you find that on the shelf? I've never seen it and whenever I've asked for Saison you get a blank confused look of (never heard of it :unsure: )


----------



## Phoney (18/11/15)

I like WY3711 with 85/15 - 90/10 pils and rye and then tropical fruit US hops late in the kettle. 


Not to style but who cares? Certainly not me while I'm savoring every drop of it.


----------



## Matplat (20/11/15)

Does 3711 throw much krausen? Just wondering if it needs a blow off tube...


----------



## Matplat (20/11/15)

I brewed my saison last night, and made a last minute decision to leave out the 0 min hop addition and to add it dry instead, just because I no-chill. Was this a wise decision? or is dry hopping out of style? Obviously if it tastes good, then I won't be too bothered.. but just wondering if it will be to far out of style to be considered an actual saison?


----------



## Matplat (20/11/15)

Just checked BJCP guide lines...

" A saison is sometimes dry-hopped. Noble hops, Styrian or East Kent Goldings are commonly used. "

I used Perle...


----------



## dannymars (20/11/15)

Stillwater Artisanal Ales make some excellent farmhouse ales and saisons


----------



## sp0rk (20/11/15)

Matplat said:


> Just checked BJCP guide lines...
> 
> " A saison is sometimes dry-hopped. Noble hops, Styrian or East Kent Goldings are commonly used. "
> 
> I used Perle...


Perle should work fine, my saison is bittered with perle


----------



## goatchop41 (20/11/15)

dannymars said:


> Stillwater Artisanal Ales make some excellent farmhouse ales and saisons


Whatever their saison in the yellow can is (I think I remember that it has a bloke with a moustache and maybe an eyepatch on it?), it is amazing. Got given it for xmas last year and it disappeared quickly


----------



## Matplat (30/11/15)

Just tasted my first gravity sample after 6 days, down to 1.006 from 1.054. Gotta say it did not taste great, a bit solventy and possibly some band aid in there too. Obviously there is a heap of conditioning to happen, but my FV samples usually taste better than that. Im just not sure if this is just a saison thing and these flavours will clear up? 
3711 pitched at 20 then allowed to rise to 25, i made a 1.5l starter with a fresh smack pack and decanted off the starter before pitching into 20l of wort.


----------



## manticle (30/11/15)

Let the yeast drop out and condition the beer.

I've never had solvent/medicine from 3711.


----------



## Barge (1/12/15)

I just dumped a batch with those flavours. It was definitely infected as it was meant to be a pale ale!

Being a saison you would expect some funk but I wouldn't have thought you would get band-aid.


----------



## Matplat (1/12/15)

I only got the band-aid at the very bottom of the sample, which was the yeastiest bit, so manticles comment may come into play there...

I will be patient I guess, but I won't dry hop until i'm sure it isn't infected.

I had thick krausen within 8 hours so would be surprised if it was...


----------



## Barge (1/12/15)

I'm sure you'll be fine. I'm still getting over my first infection and my therapist says that talking about it will help.

I ended up wasting about 60g in dry hops and now have a hop bag that I'm sus on. 

Looking forward to hearing how good it turns out.


----------



## Matplat (4/12/15)

Well, after another 5 days in the FV, it cleaned itself up enough to warrant dry hopping. No band aid anymore, but still some smoothing required.... down to 1.003 will bottle in 2-3 days


----------



## Matplat (21/12/15)

Is Saison a style that is best drunk fresh? or will the alcohol content (7%) dictate a more lengthy conditioning period?


----------



## anthonyUK (21/12/15)

Matplat said:


> Is Saison a style that is best drunk fresh? or will the alcohol content (7%) dictate a more lengthy conditioning period?


You need to adjust the recipe depending on how quickly you want to drink it as it can be made for a quick turnaround.
Saison, traditionally, was a longer conditioned style made during the quieter Autumn to Spring period on the farms for 'Saisonniers' - seasonal workers - during the summer and harvest.


----------



## Batz (21/12/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Were do you find that on the shelf? I've never seen it and whenever I've asked for Saison you get a blank confused look of (never heard of it :unsure: )


Well I found in in Noosa but I've not seen it lately, perhaps mail order?


----------



## Batz (21/12/15)

Matplat said:


> Is Saison a style that is best drunk fresh? or will the alcohol content (7%) dictate a more lengthy conditioning period?


I like my Saisons aged, in fact the best I have ATM is around 20 months old.


----------



## Killer Brew (21/12/15)

My third effort at a saison has just fermented out to 1.006 at 23 degrees using Danstar Belle Saison. Added 15g of dried orange peel and 10g crushed coriander seeds with 10 mins to go in the boil but can't detect either flavour at all. The yeast totally dominates which isn't unpleasant just not what I was gunning for. Might do over with a different yeast, perhaps a liquid one. Suggestions?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/12/15)

Would you call this a Saison???

Not sure what I was aiming was for.

*Grumpy Summer Galaxy*


*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 40.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.423
Total Hops (g): 70.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 16.0 (EBC): 31.5
Bitterness (IBU): 35.5 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
7.976 kg Pilsner (84.66%)
0.997 kg Wheat Malt (10.58%)
0.250 kg Roasted Barley (2.65%)
0.200 kg Crystal 120 (2.12%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Nugget Pellet (8.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.3 g/L)
10.0 g Summer Pellet (5.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.3 g/L)
20.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
20.0 g Summer Pellet (5.3% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Safbrew T-58


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/12/15)

^ dark farmhouse ale. 

Done my first saison via no chill that started fermenting today. 

85% pils
13% Vienna
2% wheat

Mashed at 67c for 60mins

Bittering with Warrior to 20ibu and a cube addition of cacscade to 7ibu

Pitched Rehydrated Danstar Belle Saison for 3 days @ 20c, will raise to 28c to finish ferment.

Got an interesting aroma from the ferment inside the fridge, much more spices compared to ales I always make. 

Will post back the results.


----------



## Matplat (22/12/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Would you call this a Saison???
> 
> Not sure what I was aiming was for.
> 
> ...


T-58 won't finish low enough, especially at that mash temp... and I'm not sure roasted barley has any place in a saison, but clearly I'm not an expert!


----------



## Matplat (22/12/15)

Batz said:


> I like my Saisons aged, in fact the best I have ATM is around 20 months old.


Hmmm.... so breaking out a two week old 7% saison for christmas aint recommended then? Bugger, I'm impatient as always....


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/12/15)

T58 I used at 22 degrees in Tas (hot water system cupboard) and loved the bubblegum and clove it threw.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/12/15)

Hydro sample last night was definitely banana bubblegum.

But seems to have stopped at about 1015.

Have it a swirl to rouse yeast, and bumped to 22 to see if it's finished.

I might call it a Red Saison...RB probably shouldn't be the, but then again Ipa's never used to be black.


----------



## madpierre06 (22/12/15)

Matplat said:


> Hmmm.... so breaking out a two week old 7% saison for christmas aint recommended then? Bugger, I'm impatient as always....


Hmmm, I just tried a taste test of my first saison brewed today...only a week in the bottle, 'twas actuaslly quite reasonable, a little sweetness late across the palate which was a bit offputting, but I'm guessing that this will subside with age.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/12/15)

After three days fermenting my 1st Saison @ 20c I ramped to 28. The aroma inside the fridge is amazing, really looking forward to getting beer packaged. Should be ready for new years eve


----------



## Jazzman (31/12/15)

I just brewed my first "saison". l used my standard ale mix of 1 can of Coopers Pale and 300gm dextrose to 15L. 
I made two of these batches and pitched half a rehydrated Belle Saison yeast pack in each.
I put some of the freshly fermenting wort into 5x 1.25 litre PET bottles with Pat Macs caps so I could try some soon!
It tastes really great!! I'll be doing a lot more of these- no cooling the fermenter!
My questions are:
I have no idea of ABV, (i forgot to do OG)
It seems to be taking a while to finish. I was at 1006 yesterday, 1004 this morning. Is this normal?
At 15L l think it is just a bit bitter. My ales with coopers yeast seem fine probably because of more unconverted malt. How much water should l add to get a nice drinking 4-5% beer?
Maybe I should try the Canadian Blonde next time?
Hope this makes sense.
Thanks, and Happy New Year.


----------



## goatchop41 (11/1/16)

Jazzman said:


> I just brewed my first "saison". l used my standard ale mix of 1 can of Coopers Pale and 300gm dextrose to 15L.
> I made two of these batches and pitched half a rehydrated Belle Saison yeast pack in each.
> I put some of the freshly fermenting wort into 5x 1.25 litre PET bottles with Pat Macs caps so I could try some soon!
> It tastes really great!! I'll be doing a lot more of these- no cooling the fermenter!
> ...


Hey Jazzman,

Search on here for IanH's kit spreadsheet - it will help you determine your OG for this brew, and future ones involving just extract/cans and added sugars

Belle Saison can slow down near the end. My all grain brew with it shot down to 1.009 in 2 days, then slowly crept all the way down to 1.001 over the next 1.5 weeks! Keep it warm and wait until you have stable gravity readings over a few days (I say over a few days, not just two days, as it can creep along slowly for the last few points).

Those cans are made to be put together with sugar to 23L, so that may have to do with the bitterness. Two other factors that will play into the bitterness at the moment:
1) if it's not fully carbed yet, the lack of carbonation can make the perceived bitterness greater
2) saisons will tend to ferment drier than other styles, and the thinner/drier beer can again make the perceived bitterness greater

I would be looking at using either the Canadian blonde or European lager can - I'd lean towards the Euro lager, as the hops in it will be more suited to a saison


----------



## shacked (16/1/16)

I've got my first saison fermenting right now.

OG was 1.050 and it was about 60% Pilsner, 26% Rye, 9% dextrose, 4% wheat and ~1% caramunich. Did a short rest at 50, long rest at 64 then mashed out at 75. 90m boil, Saaz at 60, hallertau mit at 45 and 1g/l at flameout for 25IBU. 

I pitched a 1L starter of yeast bay saison I (not the brett blend) at 20 and ramped up to 27 over the course of a week (heat pad and fridge). After 8 days, it has hit 1.008 which is about 82% AA, close to yeast bay's stated max of 84%.

I plan on letting it sit for another 10 days or so before crashing and kegging. Am I OK to move it into a cupboard OR should I leave at 27 in the fridge? Forecast is for mid to high 20's next week.


----------



## indica86 (16/1/16)

indica86 said:


> Wyeast 3725 Biere De Garde is a lovely yeast for a mellow beer. It attenuates well


Have one on the bench that has gone from 1053 to 1002 @ 36° starting temp. Actually tastes okay in the hydro tube.


----------



## Blind Dog (16/1/16)

Have my first 2 successful (i.e. Enjoyable to drink) saisons on tap now. one a long sour mash with nelson sauvin hops the other an infusion mash at 63 with Huell Melon hops. Belle Saison at 18 (ambient) for both. Brewed 2 months ago. Obviously hugely different, but bloody hell they're good


----------



## nosco (26/1/16)

Finally got around to brewing my first saison. I went with the Brewing Classic Styles recipe as it usually makes good beer except im using french saison yeast. I have access to a few kilos of raspberries so it is very tempting to try them in the ferm but ill stick to standard for now. Plus i think Belgian yeast might work better with raspberries.

It will have to wait for a kolsch and a iipa so a while off yet.


----------



## Killer Brew (26/1/16)

I would say that my saisons have been my favourite beers brewed over the last year. My latest is a belter of a sessionable saison (4.5%) with orange peel and coriander seed from the wife's garden. Very refreshing drink to listen to the hottest 100 with (maybe had a couple more than i should!)


----------



## nosco (26/1/16)

Ive had a few nice "belgo" style pales and ipa's latley so thats next on the cards. This is just the start.


----------



## seamad (26/1/16)

nosco said:


> Finally got around to brewing my first saison. I went with the Brewing Classic Styles recipe as it usually makes good beer except im using french saison yeast. I have access to a few kilos of raspberries so it is very tempting to try them in the ferm but ill stick to standard for now. Plus i think Belgian yeast might work better with raspberries.
> 
> It will have to wait for a kolsch and a iipa so a while off yet.


Have a keg of raspberry saison on tap at present, 3711 too. Great summer beer, dry as and tart.


----------



## nosco (27/1/16)

Very tempted to use the raspberries but not on my first saison. They are frozen anyway so they aren't goin any where


----------



## welly2 (27/1/16)

Planning my first saison for this weekend based on the AG recipe here: https://byo.com/bock/item/1343-saison-style-profile. Made some slight adjustments to cover the grain and hops I've got in stock - using Perle for bittering hops and replaced the Carastan malt with Heritage Crystal. I'll pick up some yeast this weekend and should be good to go.


----------



## nosco (24/2/16)

So I brewed Raison D' Saison from Brewing Classic Styles coz I have liked just about all of the recipes I have tried except I used Wyeast 3711 French Saison. I hind sight I should have went with a lower ABV and simpler recipe as was suggested to me but what evs. Its only been in the ferm for 5 days. Pitched at 20c and "ramped" to 24c over the 5 days. Maybe a bit too quick a ramp but its all experimental for my first saison. First time using my Better Bottle as well.

I use the Biabicus spread sheet coz thats what Im used to and the expected FG is 1.015. Og of 1.066. Its already at 1.012. It looks like its finished and starting to drop out. Ill leave it for the usual 10-12 days and then CC. I have heard of saison yeast staling and then firing up again. Should I expect the gravity to drop even lower? Definitely not a summer session beer 

PS If I adjust the attenuation in the spread sheet to an average %80 then it gives me an FG of 1.012. So maybe it has finished I just have to let it clean up.

Edit : tastes great so far.


----------



## nosco (24/2/16)

Maybe I made a Belgian Blonde which I was also planning to make :lol:


----------



## nosco (24/2/16)

Just reading the Wyeast descriptions and its the Belgian 3724 that stalls at 1.035ish. Definitely gotta try that one next but sounds a bit fickle. I like the sound of "very tart and dry on the palate with a mild fruitiness."

Edit on taste description


----------



## Here Hare Here (24/2/16)

nosco said:


> So I brewed Raison D' Saison from Brewing Classic Styles coz I have liked just about all of the recipes I have tried except I used Wyeast 3711 French Saison. I hind sight I should have went with a lower ABV and simpler recipe as was suggested to me but what evs. Its only been in the ferm for 5 days. Pitched at 20c and "ramped" to 24c over the 5 days. Maybe a bit too quick a ramp but its all experimental for my first saison. First time using my Better Bottle as well.
> 
> I use the Biabicus spread sheet coz thats what Im used to and the expected FG is 1.015. Og of 1.066. Its already at 1.012. It looks like its finished and starting to drop out. Ill leave it for the usual 10-12 days and then CC. I have heard of saison yeast staling and then firing up again. Should I expect the gravity to drop even lower? Definitely not a summer session beer
> 
> ...



3711's a bit of a monster, I've used it a bunch of times its rarely finished above 1.004 no matter the starting gravity.


----------



## contrarian (24/2/16)

nosco said:


> Just reading the Wyeast descriptions and its the Belgian 3724 that stalls at 1.035ish. Definitely gotta try that one next but sounds a bit fickle. I like the sound of "very tart and dry on the palate with a mild fruitiness."
> 
> Edit on taste description


I have a saison on tap at the moment that was fermented with the yeast bay saison blend and it is very tart and fruity so lift be worth a shot if you like that style.


----------



## Funk then Funk1 (24/2/16)

Here Hare Here said:


> 3711's a bit of a monster, I've used it a bunch of times its rarely finished above 1.004 no matter the starting gravity.


I'm with HHH on this, I would doubt that 3711 is finished at 1.012, each time I've used it the FG is normally around 1.002.


----------



## nosco (24/2/16)

The krausen has dropped and there doesnt seem to be any activity. Its still really cloudy and the airlock is still going slowly. So maybe its still got a ways to go. Ill take a reading on the weekend.

Long time since i used an airlock.


----------



## Matplat (25/2/16)

Yep i did the exact same, raison d'saison with 3711 except i left out the extra sugar, im glad i did because it went down to 1.002 which put it around 7%... not my favourite beer i must admit, just not sure about that tartness... which is a shame considering i paid $14 for the yeast which may not get reused....


----------



## nosco (25/2/16)

Ive got some champagne bottles i was going to use for the blonde. Wondering if i shouldnt use em for the saison? Could i keg the saison to carbonate and then bottle? Being lazy plus i might not have the time to bottle straight out of the ferm.


----------



## Matplat (26/2/16)

Champagne bottles would be a good match... french yeast, french bottles! I also have found that despite being poured with high carbonation as per the style, it loses it very quickly in the glass.... not really sure what thats about.


----------



## anthonyUK (26/2/16)

It isn't something I've noticed. Any issues with other beers as it could be glassware related.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/2/16)

2 step mash made my Saisons more heady and lacey.


----------



## nosco (28/2/16)

As predicted above my saison has dropped to 1.006. If it gets to 04 it will make it %8 which is ok.

Not as fruity tasting as the last sample but less sugars would acount for that i guess. Seems to have developed a bit of funk as well. Cant wait to get it carbed and see what its really like.

Ill leave it another 4 or 5 days and cc. Or at least as low as my little ferm fridge can cc.

The St Stefanus belgian blonde i got from Dans mail order special didnt have much head retention at all. I clean my glasses ocd style. I really liked it which is what got me wanting to do a bblonde. Others on this site didnt agree with me on the St Stefanus though


----------



## nosco (3/3/16)

Just took a reading. 1.004. :lol: Time to CC I think.


----------

